# preserving butter



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

I want to make a few dozen pounds of butter while my cow is milking. I dont want to take up freezer space. Can butter be canned? Ideas for long term storage of butter?


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Yes, there are different methods but you have to decide what your comfortable doing. Here is one link that helped me:

http://simplicityfirst.wordpress.com/2008/04/24/canning-butter/


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

Or ghee might also be an alternative.


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Leo said:


> Or ghee might also be an alternative.


ok. how is it made?


----------



## Leo (Feb 7, 2006)

It's just clairified, here's somemore info. and how to do it:

http://kristieskitchen.blogspot.com/2008/07/ghee.html
http://www.indiadairy.com/info_milk_products_dairyproducts.html
http://images.chirographics.com/chi.... Kenneth J. Wolosz, DC/SiteGraphics/Ghee.pdf



> Ghee
> 1 lb Unsalted "real" butter (not margarine)
> 
> 
> ...


It has a year shelf life.
Megan


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

thank you


----------

